# "Rig for Shallow Running"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Increased enthusiasm for the sport of coastal fishing in recent years has sparked never-ending changes in the manner in which we approach the sport, and in the tools laid out before us by the merchants of the fishing industry. No longer are the days of a simplistic lure collection. To keep up with today’s advancing lure technologies, one would nearly need to purchase a “New” lure each day of the week in order to make the claim of having the latest the market has to offer. And long gone are the days of mundane fishing gear, when one rod, one reel, and one set of fishing attire could, and would, accommodate almost any situation or set of circumstances while out on the water. Today, many coastal anglers find themselves bogged-down with an over-stuffed arsenal of goodies – several different rod/reel combinations suited and rigged to immediately address various opportunities, a wide range of apparel suited to fit any sudden change in the conditions, and in many cases, at least one in the myriad of latest marine electronics that hopefully contributes a leading advantage over the guy in the next boat. But due to shear aesthetics and sex appeal, change to the boat itself has probably been one of the more notable differences in recent times, particularly the ever-evolving concepts and design modifications made to the shallow water bay boat. I’ve personally run a lot of them out there, or at minimum have had an opportunity to run them, and can probably list the ones worth their weight in gold for you on the fingers of one hand. Everyone likes to believe they run the best, and for the purpose the boat is serving their needs, they may be. But for me, I demand a lot out of boat. It must perform superior to all others, in all conditions, on a daily basis, and it is imperative that I be able to rely on the boat to provide me and others with a safe and comfortable ride each and every time, regardless of the situation. Anyone who has followed my fishing career probably cannot remember a time they have fished with me in anything other than one of the models out of the Majek lineup. I began with the 21’ Redfish model, and ran with them all the way up until Majek’s introduction of the 22’ Xtreme – the well known saltwater Cadillac. But Majek has continued to evolve as well, and are adding to the ranks of their already impressive shallow water line their hottest new high-performance model, the 22.6’ Illusion. Featuring a completely new concept, the Illusion boasts a new hybrid cross between a cat hull and the Majek redfish line, which affords the boater simply the driest ride available on today’s market. In its ability to maneuver turns as good as the Xtreme, the Illusion can virtually be put on its side without loosing the backend – it doesn’t slide a bit and banks up like a v-bottom hull. And if it’s shallow water performance you’re looking for, look no further. The Illusion’s skinny water capabilities are surpassed by few – it will pop-up on top less than a boat length. I, too, prefer to think that I run with the best, and that’s why you’ll find me running with Majek and their new 22.6’ Illusion in the months to come. 

I’ve spent the majority of the past few issues explaining to you shell and the benefits of the structure it provides with the onset of the developing Fall fishing patterns. But because Fall weather conditions may not always cooperate by allowing us to perch atop our reef-of-choice, or any open-bay reef for that matter, never disregard the protected shallows of the southern shorelines and the ample variety of area back lakes during this period of the season. Focus your attention upon grassy shores made up primarily of a mud bottom. As water temperatures continue to decline this time of the year, a predominant mud bottom acts as an insulator of sorts – the mud absorbs the heat of the daylight sun and holds the heat for a much longer period of time over that of sand. Big trout will instinctively probe the bay bottom in search these warmer spots, and will setup their shopping activities in adjacent areas. My parties and I have enjoyed continued success over the past couple weeks over a mud and grass combination while throwing the Norton Sand Eel Jr. in plum/chartreuse, and the Norton Bull Minnow in the Mardi Gras pattern. My more recent outings have resulted in greater success as I retrieve and work the plastic lures at a very reduced speed as I attempt to keep the bait as close to the bay bottom as possible. The lead-head of preference is the 1/16oz version, but windy conditions sometime dictate the necessity for a 1/8oz version in order to keep the bait on or near the bottom. 

In the news from Bay Flats Lodge this month, effective immediately you will now have an opportunity to participate in our new “Hot List” program. The “Hot List” program has been developed to offer to our customers the ability to take advantage of last minute trip scheduling and booking based upon last minute cancellations. Booking trips via the “Hot List” program will be managed strictly on a first come, first serve basis, so look for further information from us very soon as to how you can sign-up for the program if you are interested in participating.


----------



## POCKID (Jul 26, 2004)

*Was this a report?*

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sounds like SPAM to me.....Maybe he buys an ad... so he's allowed. RichG TX/IL


----------



## nitro (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like SPAM to me.....Maybe he buys an ad... so he's allowed. RichG TX/ILToday 06:20 AM

Are these two noobs for real? Keep up the good work Capt. it is appreciated


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,,, on you all! Nitro nice first post with your burner. Go Chris go!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Not sure this is a "fishing report", but it's fine by me. Chris shares valuable information with the board all the time. He is also one of the first guys to step up when someone is in need. He is definitely one of "the good guys" in a sea of jerks. Keep on posting, Chris.

richg99 and pockid, 
Save it.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info Chris, keep the posts coming and as usual, ignore the Arses!

rg


----------



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Great report Chris keep up the good work.


----------



## rpcathunter (Oct 20, 2006)

I enjoyed the post.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Excellent post as usual Chris.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Good read, thanks.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Nitro, that has got to be the best first post i have ever seen. Nice One! Thanks Capt. Keep it up!


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

excellent read once again Chris. the two noobs can shove it up...


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*I may be naive, but....*

What's a "noob" ?


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know either but I'm sure it's not a compliment. I did enjoy the post as well chris.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I wanted to see a picture of the boat!


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

The computer I used this morning was logged in as nitro. Sorry nitro. In the future I will finish my coffee before posting. Noob = A person who is not only lacking in knowledge of something, but also blatantly refuses to learn about it and even berates those who would benefit him with experience.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Chis, I always enjoy your reports. Keep them coming. Thanks


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Personally...I thought it was *WAY* too wordy, but I wouldn't call it SPAM, and I really like the information in the last paragraph...that's nice to hear. A hot list trip would probalby be the only way many of us (poor people) could afford to go out on a guided trip, and if I read the info correctly...if we happen to be lucky enough to catch a "hot list" opening...it would be a discounted rate.

Where's the problem in this? Sounds awesome to me!!


----------



## SpotRemover (Apr 3, 2006)

They are on the board just as they are in the bay! I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Will be right back after a message from our sponsors.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

OK.... I was wrong...After all of the hullabaloo...I completely re-read Capt Martin's comments and I realized that I previously ONLY read the reference to a new version of a boat that he likes. Heck, I know all about liking a particular boat..( I've owned a Gulf Coast; TWO El Pescadors and three Carolina Skiffs). 

Re-reading the entire post, I found that it contained helpful information, and his past posts have often done the same. So...I blew it..I screwed up and commented without fully reading the whole post. My apologies to Capt Martin and all of his supporters.

regards, RichG TX/IL


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Rich, nice appology, I'm sure Capt. Chris wil be good with it.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

I'm good with all of you 2Coolers. Thanks for sharing your feelings and offering the feedback. 

Chris


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

gotta love majek....nice job Capt. chris


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Capt. Chris, your reports are sincere and appreciated!

But, I will stay with my GC20HS! Some like Fords some chevys!

To each a according to need.........to each according to ability! lol

Thanks Capt and keep em coming!


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL...that's what I thought too. Calling them noobs on this number 1 post. That's some cajones.....Nice!



deebo said:


> Nitro, that has got to be the best first post i have ever seen. Nice One! Thanks Capt. Keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

i think i saw one today over at the Waterloo rod company.it had a wrap with their logo,and it was a sweet lookin' rig.when i saw it i thought now ther's a fishing boat. do'nt mind the hater's that what they do.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

nice report .Will be right back after a message from our sponsors. What country do you think this is?
you got have commercial .


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Great report Chris. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

Who is your decision maker?


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

richg99 said:


> OK.... I was wrong...After all of the hullabaloo...I completely re-read Capt Martin's comments and I realized that I previously ONLY read the reference to a new version of a boat that he likes. Heck, I know all about liking a particular boat..( I've owned a Gulf Coast; TWO El Pescadors and three Carolina Skiffs).
> 
> Re-reading the entire post, I found that it contained helpful information, and his past posts have often done the same. So...I blew it..I screwed up and commented without fully reading the whole post. My apologies to Capt Martin and all of his supporters.
> 
> regards, RichG TX/IL


 I, like you, also re-read his entire post. He apparently is clever enough to put a little info in his spam, thus his post stays up. I really think he is someone's pet guide. I see alot of favorites on here. But this is not a question, it is merely a statement.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I fished on one of Chris' guide's new Illusions this week. It was one heck of a dry boat in some pretty choppy conditions and the shallow water performance was superb. If I was in the market for a new shallow water boat that could handle a rough bay, I'd have the Illusion at the top of my list after what I experienced.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

His posts stay up for more that one reason....they are good, the are factual, he is a paid in full board sponsor, and people enjoy reading the few he puts up on the board because of the information he passes on. Besides that, he is a class act that steps up to the plate when somebody in need requires a helping hand. I would say he definately is someones pet guide...probably about 500 or so folks that pay to enjoy his accomodations and his ability to put them on fish or birds. He deserves the respect he gets because he has earned it, not bought it.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Two thumbs up to you Chuck :cheers:


----------

